# Skylight Blind - needs repair



## BillyR (Dec 1, 2009)

I have an Autotrail Miami. The strings that operate the blind on the front skylight have snapped. Can anyone please recommend a repairer in the Nottingham area.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Why not have a go yourself - it's not rocket science and will give you hours of fun.

Or is that funstration (sic)?

I have repaired the strings on my Remis blinds a couple of times.

Perhaps I have a slight advantage - 

I used to repair the scale drive cords on old radio sets - they were really complicated.


----------



## BillyR (Dec 1, 2009)

Problem is that the nylon cord that operates it has snapped. I need someone with the 'gear' to fix or replace the part.
Somewhere in the Nottinghamshire, Derbyshire, Leicestershire area? Any ideas.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

There's a guy at Shelford (Notts) who does repairs. I think he is next to or part of the campsite there. He came highly recommended by a friend of mine.

Failing that there is Fullers at Lowdham or possibly as a last resort Lowdhams Leisureworld themselves (if you want to try the back door approach their repair place is on the Moorbridge Estate on the edge of Bingham. No signs up but just look for the vans.)

JohnW


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Just happened to me last night; from my boy scouting days, when Baden was still in charge, I remember there was a knot to join two pieces of string. Is that worth a try? Otherwise, is there a recommended repairer in central Scotland?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## BillyR (Dec 1, 2009)

*Blind Repair*

I got mine fixed by Lodge Farm Leisure at Gunthorpe NG14 7ES - www.lodgefarmgunthorpe.co.uk Small family motorhome/caravan business who repair rather than replace! They did a brilliant job, highly recommended. I certainly couldn't have fixed it myself although I am good at knots! I don't know where in central Scotland, but would suggest a similar family business - if you can find one.

Billy


----------

